# how to get big cycle



## onthedarkside (Sep 6, 2011)

planning next blast (cycle)
test e at 1800mg weekly
deca 750 or 900
eq 750 or 900
tren e 1000mg
tren ace 100mg ed
anavar 100md ed
dbol 100mg...thinking just 2x a week preworkout
and estane (prohormone) for when I get bloated 

hgh at prolly 5iu before bed. humulin r 10iu in morning/5 pre-wo
prolly run slin 2weekson/weeksoff


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 6, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> planning next blast (cycle)
> test e at 1800mg weekly
> deca 750 or 900
> eq 750 or 900
> ...


Are you serious?


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a well planned, intelligent cycle incorporating proper balance and consideration with regard to overall health and side effects. 

Oh wait.....


----------



## cottonmouth (Sep 6, 2011)

lol that is horribly planned, dbol trice a week?   

I would say this is a troll, lol  that's like 6g of aas week.


----------



## WantsWidth (Sep 6, 2011)

cant be real


----------



## gearin up (Sep 6, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> planning next blast (cycle)
> test e at 1800mg weekly
> deca 750 or 900
> eq 750 or 900
> ...


 what are you guys talking about????? This is a great, "how to get SICK" cycle


----------



## cg89 (Sep 6, 2011)

1 gram of tren e a week and 1.8grams of test e and 100mg dbol...this cycle just is the definition of steroid abuse.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 6, 2011)

dam youre an idiot hope ur not serious


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 6, 2011)

Im just gonna assume your serious. I would lower those doses but if your serious I assume you have A LOT of expirience running high doses and are well above FREAK status, if not, your an idiot. But if you are serious I would drop one of the secondary anabolics. I would just run the test e, deca or eq, and tren. 100mg of var I could see in their too. I would make up the difference in anabolics by increasing the dose of HGH. 

It just seems like overkill to me, but if you can handle it, by all means KILL THAT SHIT. And log it! Thats beast status right there. Honestly, I do see how all the compounds fit together. Its just a little too hardcore for me.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 6, 2011)

Epi for when you get bloated?  I hope that's not in place of an AI.  This is a weird cycle man.  You have thrown pretty much everything in there.  Maybe add some mast to control estrogen.  Not srs


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

Troll!!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Troll!!


----------



## onthedarkside (Sep 7, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Im just gonna assume your serious. I would lower those doses but if your serious I assume you have A LOT of expirience running high doses and are well above FREAK status, if not, your an idiot. But if you are serious I would drop one of the secondary anabolics. I would just run the test e, deca or eq, and tren. 100mg of var I could see in their too. I would make up the difference in anabolics by increasing the dose of HGH.
> 
> It just seems like overkill to me, but if you can handle it, by all means KILL THAT SHIT. And log it! Thats beast status right there. Honestly, I do see how all the compounds fit together. Its just a little too hardcore for me.


well I powerlift at a high level and just like being jakked/huge for fun. lol. I've ran everything i mentioned before at very high doses with the exception of eq, first time using it, don't know why I have waited this long to try.

I have been just doing some test e/tren e/npp for a while crusing at a lower dose...maintining 250 with six pack.


----------



## tgarza (Sep 7, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> well I powerlift at a high level and just like being jakked/huge for fun. lol. I've ran everything i mentioned before at very high doses with the exception of eq, first time using it, don't know why I have waited this long to try.
> 
> I have been just doing some test e/tren e/npp for a while crusing at a lower dose...maintining 250 with six pack.



Pics or lies.....





Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## GMO (Sep 7, 2011)

Have fun running all that Tren and Nandrolone together.  Hit me up when your titties start lactating, and I'll give you a reversal protocol.


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 7, 2011)

GMO said:


> Have fun running all that Tren and Nandrolone together.  Hit me up when your titties start lactating, and I'll give you a reversal protocol.



Awesome! Lol...


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 7, 2011)

shit...why not just throw in some primo and anadrol. you'll have almost all bases covered.

honestly though... if this is for real, why take tren E and tren ace at the same time. why not just stick to 1? you're looking at 1700mg tren/week.

what kind of AI's are you gonna be taking? 500mg letro with 1000mg aromasin each day?

my gyno flared up just thinking about this.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 7, 2011)

GMO said:


> Have fun running all that Tren and Nandrolone together. Hit me up when your titties start lactating, and I'll give you a reversal protocol.


 thats if he doesnt drown in his own sweat one night lol


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 7, 2011)

1g of tren e/ew and 100mg of tren a ed

THATS INSANE!!!! WHY AND HOW!?!?


----------



## blergs. (Sep 7, 2011)

good way to hurt yourself!


----------



## coach5 (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope you have good life insurance that will cover your funeral expenses


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 7, 2011)

And when this guy ends up in ER crying and looking for blame he will be blaming gear because his kidney's are shutting down or his liver is shithouse..........AND! then because of this it will hit the news and we will all pay for it.

tren 1000mg and deca nice one!

Why not throw in SD, and DMZ, then they can hit the news too.


But honestly all the best for your health (not being a smartass either)


----------



## blergs. (Sep 7, 2011)

and here im debating adding 25mgdrol for 4wks to my 600mgteste/900mgprimo ew cycle lol


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol I thought 50mg of tren ace a day was pretty intense.  I'd love to see his blood work from the beginning to end of this cycle.


----------



## mlc308 (Sep 7, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> planning next blast (cycle)
> test e at 1800mg weekly
> deca 750 or 900
> eq 750 or 900
> ...




if you even attempt this you are going to either die or turn green and become the hulk.. literally... this is insane.  you dont take enough dbol and 1800 mg of test e is just so fucking crazy.. go kill yourself asshole.. you give steroids a bad name...


----------



## onthedarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

decided to cut back a little bit since its first eq run...
1200 test e
1250 tren e
600 deca
600 eq
NO dbol
100mg var ed
and tren a on hand, but prolly won't use unless need a boost for a week.
prolly add igf-1 at 50mcg morning
hgh/slin same.


----------



## mr.giggles (Sep 8, 2011)

turbogreek said:


> shit...why not just throw in some primo and anadrol. you'll have almost all bases covered.
> 
> honestly though... if this is for real, why take tren E and tren ace at the same time. why not just stick to 1? you're looking at 1700mg tren/week.
> 
> ...


 

I think he's missing on another ingredient as well for the liver support..  Methyl Tren has been known to be easy on the internals..


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 8, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> decided to cut back a little bit since its first eq run...
> 1200 test e
> 1250 tren e
> 600 deca
> ...



What is missing from all these responses that has not given you enough warning about combining two 19-Nors (especially in such high dosages)? Do you have any ancillaries on hand? 

If you insist on running both, don't overlap. Switch up mid course, end the 19 Nor two weeks before the last dose of test and get your ancillaries and PCT in order.


----------



## GMO (Sep 8, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> decided to cut back a little bit since its first eq run...
> 1200 test e
> 1250 tren e
> 600 deca
> ...


 

You call that cutting it back?  You are still running and insane amount of Tren plus Deca AT THE SAME TIME.  You are asking for horrible prolactin sides running that much of two different 19-nors.  You need to rethink your cycle, b/c there is NO WAY you need to take that much gear.  I've been cycling for over ten years, and I don't even come close to that amount.  And guess what, I still get AWESOME results.  More does not necessarily mean better, it usually just results in more sides.

Why not run a Test/Deca/D-bol cycle.  That is a classic bulker. Also, if you are trying to "Get Big", why the Anavar.  Run d-bol again at the end of your cycle instead.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 8, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> decided to cut back a little bit since its first eq run...
> 1200 test e
> 1250 tren e
> 600 deca
> ...


pull the tren out. You said your a power guy I think right? this would still be really hefty and you would have a much better test to 19-nor ratio


----------



## longworthb (Sep 8, 2011)

when I need milk ill make sure to hit u up. id rather use milk then water with my shakes


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 8, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> decided to cut back a little bit since its first eq run...
> 1200 test e
> 1250 tren e
> 600 deca
> ...



This seems a little better. I mean, for me, I would still shit my pants at these doses. If you have expirience running 2 19-nors and your body doesnt give you too much trouble then you could probably get away with running them together, givin you use something like cabersar at 0.5mg twice per week.

If youre really as big as you say you are and have expirience running these doses then I thnk your gonna see yourself answering most of your own questions on here. Alot of people on here are gonna be saying the same shit, but also, I dnt thnk alot of people on here are 250lbs with a 6 pack. If this is how you usually run AAS, and this is what works for you, then continue to do it. Just do so in good health and under the care of a doctor. Your not the first person to try these doses and you certainly wont be the last.


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> *Also, if you are trying to "Get Big", why the Anavar.  Run d-bol again at the end of your cycle instead*.



i've done this a couple of times right up to PCT and loved it.


----------



## littlekev (Sep 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> You call that cutting it back?  You are still running and insane amount of Tren plus Deca AT THE SAME TIME.  You are asking for horrible prolactin sides running that much of two different 19-nors.  You need to rethink your cycle, b/c there is NO WAY you need to take that much gear.  I've been cycling for over ten years, and I don't even come close to that amount.  And guess what, I still get AWESOME results.  More does not necessarily mean better, it usually just results in more sides.
> 
> Why not run a Test/Deca/D-bol cycle.  That is a classic bulker. Also, if you are trying to "Get Big", why the Anavar.  Run d-bol again at the end of your cycle instead.



 agree!


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 8, 2011)

OP what are your stats now?


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Have fun running all that Tren and Nandrolone together. Hit me up when your titties start lactating, and I'll give you a reversal protocol.


 you said it before i could lol...get rid of one dude.


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 8, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> decided to cut back a little bit since its first eq run...
> 1200 test e
> 1250 tren e
> 600 deca
> ...


 explain to all of us how are you going to tell how eq. effects you.thats like backing into a table saw and trying to figure out which tooth cut you lol..cut this in half and you will get great results.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 8, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> explain to all of us how are you going to tell how eq. effects you.thats like backing into a table saw and trying to figure out which tooth cut you lol..cut this in half and you will get great results.


 excellent point


----------



## cg89 (Sep 8, 2011)

sounds like a death wish


----------

